# Made some peanut butter fudge today...



## AllenOK (Oct 14, 2004)

Been awhile since I made any fudge.  I'm pretty sure I had to much marshmallow fluff.  The resulting fudge, while very creamy in texture, has not yet stiffened up to what "fudge" should be.  I'll double-check it in the morning.

BTW, my DW is EXTREMELY grateful that I made some, as she's a big-time PB Fudge fan!

Peanut Butter Fudge II
Makes:  24 servings

4 c white sugar
one 12 oz can evaporated milk
1 c butter
1 c crunchy peanut butter
One 7 oz jar marshmallow crème

	Butter a 9x13” baking dish and set aside. Butter a 3 qt saucepan.  Place buttered saucepan over medium heat, and combine sugar, evaporated milk and butter within. Heat to between 234 - 240°F (112 - 116°C), or until a small amount of syrup dropped into cold water forms a soft ball that flattens when removed from the water and placed on a flat surface.  Remove from heat and stir in peanut butter and marshmallow crème. Beat vigorously until smooth. Pour quickly into prepared baking dish. Let cool completely before cutting into squares.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 18, 2004)

sounds good!.. and gee, you made it on my birthday and didn't send me some? :?


----------



## letscook (Oct 20, 2004)

I had my fudge not harden and found that if i use the store brand of sugar not Dominos if wouldn't harden.


----------

